# tape falling off the walls question



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I dont want to get anyone mad:furious: but I have a question

I get calls to come look at jods that tape is falling off the ceilings.
I cut the tape and it pulls off so very easy and if there is a butt it will pull it off too. when the tape gets close to the inside corner I need to cut it or the corner tape will also come off  (question)

1. Is it the type off mud ?
2. Is it the paper tape ? (dirty tape)
3. Is it the paper on the rock board (typy of drywall board)
4. Is it too much water in the mud ???
this is why I dont use paper tape ...I would like to but I repair alot of jobs and It is allways paper tape that dose this.
Also I repair jobs with meshbutt we know why it looks like there is a crack.
1. Need to use durabond or plaster on the tapecoat
2. no mud on the back side of the tape (mesh can move)

Now there is fibefuse! Its new and I have not done any repairs yet on it :whistling2: But I wish they made

1. the way it is now becouse its thin and great for nail pops and other things.

2. A thicker roll but not white:thumbsup: use on seams / corners

Please I dont want to start a war I just want good feed back


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

All the systems can fail,,,,Paper/mesh/fiba

They all need a bonding agent to make them adhere, so to me that is the first place to investigate.

If a job has my name on it, b/c of this site, I now add white glue to the mud. Doing a small house in my little red neck town, I even put white glue in my hotmud for the pre-fill. Red necks love to gossip when things go wrong,,,, so

When doing work for the DWC I work for, I use what they give me, which is AP mud. Not good enough IMO. I will use white glue to install vinyl bead, since they give us spray glue to install, it's more about protecting my system for my instal method though...... When in Rome, do as the Romans want/do.

So most should think about what type of mud/GLUE they use first, then they can debate which is better, paper, mesh or fiba....... and please !!!!!!!!!! don't start debating about it:blink::furious:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

What kind of glue do you add


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> All the systems can fail,,,,Paper/mesh/fiba
> 
> They all need a bonding agent to make them adhere, so to me that is the first place to investigate.
> 
> ...


Thanks 2buckcanuck ...I have used a glue from trim-tex that is all.
What do you use?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> What kind of glue do you add


Just your typical white glue, think the stuff I'm using right now is called "well bond", or you can use Mud Max from trim tex.

We have done experiments with it, glue tape to the wall, with one end hanging loose, so you can grab onto it. Install one with the glue added, and one without, you will see the difference when you try pulling them off. So it's something you can check out yourself, and not just take some guys word on it from the internet. Works well with the bead too..... So you basically just half to do a Myth Buster's experiment.

Mud max says to use one cap full for a pan of mud, so when dealing with buckets,,,, guessing 1/2 to a 1/3 of a cup.... experiment

Only draw back with adding glue is, get any blobs off the wall well wet. If they dry, it will tear the paper away from the rock


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just your typical white glue, think the stuff I'm using right now is called "well bond", or you can use Mud Max from trim tex.
> 
> We have done experiments with it, glue tape to the wall, with one end hanging loose, so you can grab onto it. Install one with the glue added, and one without, you will see the difference when you try pulling them off. So it's something you can check out yourself, and not just take some guys word on it from the internet. Works well with the bead too..... So you basically just half to do a Myth Buster's experiment.
> 
> ...


 
Good stuff 2buckcanuck and thanks for your blog :rockon:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Im going to have to try that. Im sure it comes in handy when doing repair work.


----------



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

Ive never heard of adding glue.
2bucks must be a frik flippin genious of some kind:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

BPTaper said:


> Ive never heard of adding glue.
> 2bucks must be a frik flippin genious of some kind:thumbup:


Not me, I'm no genius, it's slimpickins and justme who use the big words we half to Google:whistling2:

Got that info from this site, there's lots of nuggets of gold hidden throughout this site (since we go off topic so much:whistling2

When you get bored, read through some of them, some are very humerus:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I get calls to come look at jods that tape is falling off the ceilings.
I cut the tape and it pulls off so very easy and if there is a butt it will pull it off too. when the tape gets close to the inside corner I need to cut it or the corner tape will also come off  (question


The finish was never properly sealed. 

2 coats of flat wall paint won't do it..Then years and years of soaking up all it can ..It lets loose..garages are the first to let go..
Then bath and kitchens. JMHO!!!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> I get calls to come look at jods that tape is falling off the ceilings.
> I cut the tape and it pulls off so very easy and if there is a butt it will pull it off too. when the tape gets close to the inside corner I need to cut it or the corner tape will also come off  (question
> 
> 
> ...


 
I did two jobs this week on was a garage but the other one was a bedroom


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

After i tape all my flats and butts i staple it to the drywall so this ensures no tape will fall:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> After i tape all my flats and butts i staple it to the drywall so this ensures no tape will fall:whistling2:


so your the one who dose thatkeep up the good work:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> After i tape all my flats and butts i staple it to the drywall so this ensures no tape will fall:whistling2:


Where would I be with out the wisdom of this site,,,,, thanks Dan, going to try that tomorrow:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Where would I be with out the wisdom of this site,,,,, thanks Dan, going to try that tomorrow:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


2 buck i have a house to tape out tomorrow you game, we'll exchange wisdom lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

BPTaper said:


> Ive never heard of adding glue.
> 2bucks must be a frik flippin genious of some kind:thumbup:


 You think 2buck's a genius!?
You should get out more! :jester::laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> 2 buck i have a house to tape out tomorrow you game, we'll exchange wisdom lol


Why, did you run out of staples or something:whistling2::jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Not me, I'm no genius, it's *slimpickins and justme who use the big words we half to Google*:whistling2:


Done for educational purposes only.

I'm sure I can speak for Slim on that as well. 



2buckcanuck said:


> When you get bored, read through some of them, some are *very* *humerus*:thumbsup:


_Humerus: T__he long bone of the arm or forelimb, extending from the shoulder to the elbow.  _


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

JustMe said:


> _Humerus: T__he long bone of the arm or forelimb, extending from the shoulder to the elbow.  _


Bahaha!! :laughing: That's our little genius!


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

that could be our system you run bazooka i'll wipe and flush then you staple


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You think 2buck's a genius!?
> You should get out more! :jester::laughing:


speaking of getting out more

Moose season is fast approaching, Sept 15 to Dec 15, are you going to bag your self a big fat cow Moose boy:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> speaking of getting out more
> 
> Moose season is fast approaching, Sept 15 to Dec 15, are you going to bag your self a big fat cow Moose boy:whistling2:


I don't hunt man.
Used too when I was younger.
I like to do a little bit of everything. Already been there and done that. Moved onto something else.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Bahaha!! :laughing: That's our little genius!


I can picture 2buck giving you the long middle finger. :yes:

Maybe me, too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I don't hunt man.
> Used too when I was younger.
> I like to do a little bit of everything. Already been there and done that. Moved onto something else.


I think were talking two different things Moose boy:whistling2::yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Done for educational purposes only.
> 
> I'm sure I can speak for Slim on that as well.
> 
> ...


I did that on purpose, so you and Slim could read something humorous/humourous:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> After i tape all my flats and butts i staple it to the drywall so this ensures no tape will fall:whistling2:


Staples every 2" or every 4"? This is going to be my new "thing" :blink:




JustMe said:


> Done for educational purposes only.
> 
> I'm sure I can speak for Slim on that as well.
> 
> ...


I'll abstain from pontificating on the validity of such presumptuous statements. 



2buckcanuck said:


> I did that on purpose, so you and Slim could read something humorous/humourous:thumbup:


Thats Rediculus!


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

personally i staple every 4" but if 2 guys are on the stapler do every 2" double the strength double the guarantee!!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think were talking two different things Moose boy:whistling2::yes:


Where the hell do you find all these pictures?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> personally i staple every 4" but if 2 guys are on the stapler do every 2" double the strength double the guarantee!!:thumbup:


Maybe you should get one of those staplers the insulation guys use for blown in cellulose netting, fully automatic.......bambambambambam!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> The finish was never properly sealed.
> 
> 2 coats of flat wall paint won't do it..Then years and years of soaking up all it can ..It lets loose..garages are the first to let go..
> Then bath and kitchens. JMHO!!!


Good point,,,,,, BLAME THE PAINTERS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BPTaper (Jul 31, 2012)

we need a different taping method so we can jack our prices up 3.75 ft


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

*new drywall tape and glue*

would this work so you dont need to stapple and add glue to the mud :huh:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> would this work so you dont need to stapple and add glue to the mud :huh:


 That Is good stuff!!!!:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> would this work so you dont need to stapple and add glue to the mud :huh:


Nashua makes better duct tape. So sticky it's hard to get the roll off the workbench when it's been sitting there for a day or two. The Gorilla tape is strong, but not as sticky.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> would this work so you dont need to stapple and add glue to the mud :huh:


Maybe test some of that glue in the mud, maybe it kicks arse:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Maybe test some of that glue in the mud, maybe it kicks arse:yes:


Yeah, do it! Report back IMMEDIATELY on your results!:yes::whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> would this work so you dont need to stapple and add glue to the mud :huh:


Here's what you need:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I don't hunt man.
> Used too when I was younger.
> I like to do a little bit of everything. Already been there and done that. Moved onto something else.





2buckcanuck said:


> I think were talking two different things Moose boy:whistling2::yes:



guess that sets it to rest, eh? :jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

fr8train said:


> guess that sets it to rest, eh? :jester:


Hahaha! wow...good one.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Not sure of the weather there, but if it is freezing where you are working, then the tape will fall off..I did a job last winter where the guy had no heater in a new house and he taped the job..Well it froze overnight and all the tape was peeling off..If only he had sprung for a heater..He got thrown off the job and I brought my heater, ran it for a bit, retaped and waaa-laa...fixed...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> Not sure of the weather there, but if it is freezing where you are working, then the tape will fall off..I did a job last winter where the guy had no heater in a new house and he taped the job..Well it froze overnight and all the tape was peeling off..If only he had sprung for a heater..He got thrown off the job and I brought my heater, ran it for a bit, retaped and waaa-laa...fixed...


 thats funny:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

spacklinfool said:


> Not sure of the weather there, but if it is freezing where you are working, then the tape will fall off..I did a job last winter where the guy had no heater in a new house and he taped the job..Well it froze overnight and all the tape was peeling off..If only he had sprung for a heater..He got thrown off the job and I brought my heater, ran it for a bit, retaped and waaa-laa...fixed...


 If the guy before you had used 90 min on his tape ..seams @ butts 
There would have been no peeling of tape..The conditions I work in tells me what to use...Tape ANYTHING with hot mud @ paper tape ..let cure ..then try to pull it off the wall ...It comes off in little tiny peices.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> If the guy before you had used 90 min on his tape ..seams @ butts
> There would have been no peeling of tape..The conditions I work in tells me what to use...Tape ANYTHING with hot mud @ paper tape ..let cure ..then try to pull it off the wall ...It comes off in little tiny peices.


Dude, if you're not using glue in your set mud yet you should really try it. I was _chiseling _mud off a window-sill today. And scraping mud blobs off the concrete? Fuggedaboudit! 

And, according to one of 2Bucks posts quite a while back....if hot mud dries before setting, it will fail.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Dude, if you're not using glue in your set mud yet you should really try it. I was _chiseling _mud off a window-sill today. And scraping mud blobs off the concrete? Fuggedaboudit!
> 
> And, according to one of 2Bucks posts quite a while back....if hot mud dries before setting, it will fail.


 fair enough..Food for thought.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Dude, if you're not using glue in your set mud yet you should really try it. I was _chiseling _mud off a window-sill today. And scraping mud blobs off the concrete? Fuggedaboudit!
> 
> And, according to one of 2Bucks posts quite a while back....if hot mud dries before setting, it will fail.


You sure that was me:blink:

Think it was the Captain or Gazman who said that, but I agree with them. And if it was me who said that, then I agree with that statement even more:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You sure that was me:blink:
> 
> Think it was the Captain or Gazman who said that, but I agree with them. And if it was me who said that, then I agree with that statement even more:whistling2::thumbup:


I think it was something you posted, but it could have been the Captain I suppose. Pretty sure it was you, and you were posting a tech sheet off of USG's website or something. But, it was over a year ago so maybe I dreamed it.

I've seen it happen, where the mud is thin at the edges....it just falls off. Not a lot, but it will flake, and I can see there being tape failure over time with a little moisture getting at it (humidity).


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> fair enough..Food for thought.


Seriously, I wasn't trying to force anything down your throat and lord knows we don't want to add any more expenses to the list..but I am SO sold on glue in the set mud. It's............amazing.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Seriously, I wasn't trying to force anything down your throat and lord knows we don't want to add any more expenses to the list..but I am SO sold on glue in the set mud. It's............amazing.


I agree, I'm addicted to the glue too:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## brianmulligan (Mar 9, 2012)

*Tape falling off*

Couple of things

1. Adding to much water will cause a great deal of shrinkage
2. Use paper tape not mesh tape
3. Are these people priming before painting?

It sounds like there also could be a moisture issue


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> ....if hot mud dries before setting, it will fail.



Absolutely correct. With out hot muds in the warmer months we keep the windows closed otherwise the wind will dry the mud out and cause it to go chalkey. It needs to set first.:yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

DLSdrywall said:


> After i tape all my flats and butts i staple it to the drywall so this ensures no tape will fall:whistling2:


How long will that staple gun hold up for? At lease your tape won't fall off.


----------



## Red taper (Feb 15, 2013)

*Glue*

Can I just add Elmer's glue to my mud? Serious response please.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Read second post in this thread


----------

